# Children as pawns



## Jadedlove17 (May 2, 2017)

What do you do when your spouse uses your child as a pawn and distorts the true story of a troubled marriage to make themselves look better? I don't want to disclose the real reason of the divorce to the child, and disclose infidelity, abusiveness, continued bad behavior, and would rather the child not know bad things about the parent.. But the parent is choosing to throw the other parent under the bus, this child is almost of legal age, but is easily influenced and has now shut off all communication with the parent that is choosing to leave the marriage, how do you deal with this situation?


----------

